# Retriever Field Trial Judges Clinic



## Vicky Trainor (May 19, 2003)

Retriever Field Trial Judges Clinic


Date:	Saturday and Sunday, July 23 & 24, 2005

Time:	8:00am ? 8:00pm Saturday
8:00am ? 1:00pm Sunday

Location: Rebel Ridge Farms
295 Woods Road
Elkton, MD 21921
(410) 885-2670

Fee: $100 (includes lunch and dinner on Saturday)

This clinic is designed for retriever field trial participants of all levels of experience. It will feature a mix of classroom discussion and field demonstrations. Topics will include:

?	Test Design ? All-Age and Minor Stakes
?	Evaluation of Dog Work ? Marks and Blinds
?	Logistics of a Well Managed Judging Experience

Moderator for this event will be Nelson Sills. The Judging Panel will include Don Driggers, Jackie Mertens and Rick Van Bergen. Demonstration dogs will be provided courtesy of Forry Retrievers, handled by Ed Forry.
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Retriever Field Trial Judges Clinic



Registration Form for Retriever Field Trial Judges Clinic July 23 ? 24, 2005


Name: __________________________________________________

Address: ________________________________________________

________________________________________________

Phone: ___________________ E-mail: _______________________



Mail to: Frantz Herr
746 Hershey Mill Road
Mountville, PA 17554
(717) 285-7061
[email protected]


Please note: All reservations must be prepaid. Make check payable to ?Del Bay Retriever Club?. Please complete this registration form and the Pre-Clinic Questionnaire on the next page and mail both with your check by July 8, 2005.
-----------------------------------------------------------------------------
Pre-Clinic Questionnaire

Name:

Level of experience competing in retriever field trials:

Level of experience judging retriever field trials:

I am interested in a discussion/demonstration of the following topics related to judging a retriever field trial:




I have the following specific questions related to judging a retriever field trial that I would like the panel to address:





(please use reverse of page if more space is required)


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Boy, I wish we could get one of these in our neck of the woods!

Angie


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

Thanks for posting this Vicky!

The information was also just posted on Del Bay's website (thanks Sondra!). Here is the link: http://delbayretriever.tripod.com//judgesclinic.pdf

This should be an invaluable event for anyone interested in expanding their knowledge of the retriever field trial game!


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

That is great!!
I plan to be there  
Dave


----------



## Ted Shih (Jan 20, 2003)

What's the nearest airport, and how long is it from the airport to the grounds?


----------



## lablover (Dec 17, 2003)

Ted,

Nearest airport is at Baltimore, then Washington National, or Delaware would be my best guess.


----------



## LabLady (Jan 27, 2003)

Do you have to have had prior judging experience?


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

Ted - Most of our judges fly into PHL (Philadelphia Int'l) when they come to judge at Del Bay. There are many good connections and the airport is no more than an hour from the grounds.

Vicky - No, prior judging experience is not a requirement for attendance.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Don't let this one slip past you.
It will be an valuable experience.
I am sure they will go into, among a host of other things, advice on _setting up marks _:wink: 
john


----------



## K G (Feb 11, 2003)

> Nearest airport is at Baltimore, then Washington National, or *Delaware* would be my best guess.


"Major airport" trivia....there _isn't_ one in the state of Delaware, the only state in the Union without one....if I recall correctly.... 8) 

Keith Griffith.....and Vicky is correct about Philadephia....not a bad drive, either....


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

We dont have a major airport, New Castle airport is for corperate or the national guard


----------



## duckdawg (Feb 25, 2004)

I always fly in and out of Philadelphia. Rebel Ridge is 45 mins to a hour from Philadelphia. About 45 Miles


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Jim Cooke said:


> I always fly in and out of Philadelphia. Rebel Ridge is 45 mins to a hour from Philadelphia. *About 45 Miles*


All Interstate 95 but the last 6or8 miles.
john


----------



## wutadog (Oct 21, 2003)

Keith said:


> "Major airport" trivia....there isn't one in the state of Delaware, the only state in the Union without one....if I recall correctly....


Whoops....how about Wilmington?

Dave

Who used to work there....a long, long time ago when skies were friendly. :wink:


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

Due to miscommunication the ad for this event which was supposed to appear in the June issue of RFTN didn't. See http://delbayretriever.tripod.com//judgesclinic.pdf for details. Good stuff!


----------



## Bob Gutermuth (Aug 8, 2004)

Biggest airport in the First State is in Dover, but if you ain't in a C-5A or some other wing waxer bird don't bother looking for a flight there.


----------



## Mad_At_M (May 2, 2005)

Angie....Sooner RC is working on a FT judges clinic for late 2005 or 2006. There was one 2-3 years ago down towards the Dallas area.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

I'm interested in attending the Judges Clinic, but the prospect of a 750 mile roundtrip weekend by myself is a bit daunting.

If anyone in the Carolinas or Southern VA is considering the clinic and would like to ride with me or if you have room for a passenger, please send me a PM.

Thanks,


Jeff


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

Don Driggers, one of the panelists, is to be the judge from the Eastern Time Zone for the 2006 National Amateur. Potential contestants have an opportunity to get Don's perspectives on judging firsthand by attending!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mad_At_M said:


> Angie....Sooner RC is working on a FT judges clinic for late 2005 or 2006. There was one 2-3 years ago down towards the Dallas area.


Yiiiiippppeeee!!!! I'll be there with rings on fingers and bells on my toes. Even though I can't judge, I sure could learn alot!

Angie


----------



## Frantz Herr (Nov 20, 2003)

Below is the rough draft of the agenda for the upcoming Del Bay FT Judges' clinic. Additional information about the clinic is available on Del Bay's website - the link is in a prior post on this thread. We still have room for a few more attendees. 

*Saturday*

8 ? 8:30
Introductions, Acknowledgements, Individual autobiogs of Moderator and Judges; Moderator describes how seminar will flow; format for questions

*8:30 ? 11:30 **The Derby *

*Test Design/Setup*
1) Classroom discussion of the Derby stake

Introduction and autobiog of Ed Forry 
2) Field Demo/Setup Discussion
a) _Land Marks_
b) _Water Marks_

*Evaluation of Dog Work*
1) Specific evaluation of demo dog(s)
2) Return to classroom for Derby wrapup and Q & A

*11:30 ? 4:00 **The Qualifying*

*Test Design/Setup*
1) Classroom Discussion of the Qualifying stake
2) 30 minutes for lunch accompanied by informal Q & A
3) Field Demo/Setup Discussion
a) _Land Marks_
b) _Land Blinds_
c) _Water Marks_ 
d) _Water Blinds_

*Evaluation of Dog Work*
1) Specific evaluation of demo dog(s)
2) Return to classroom for Qualifying wrapup and Q & A


4:00 ? 5:00
*Mechanics/Logistics of a well organized Judging Experience*
? Setting up your book
? Time management
? Working with co-judge
? Note taking
? Test diagramming
? Mechanics at line

5:00 ? 5:30
*Rule Book and Misconduct Book overview*

5:30 ? 7:00
*Cocktails/Dinner*

7:00 ? 8:00
*Informal Q & A*

*Sunday*

*8:00 ? 1:00 **All Age Stakes*

*Test design/Setup*
1) Classroom discussion of All Age Stakes
2) Field Demo/Setup Discussion
a) _Land Marks_
b) _Land Blind_
c) _Water Marks_ 
d) _Water Blind_

*Evaluation of Dog Work*
1) Specific evaluation of demo dog(s)
2) Return to classroom for All Age wrapup, Q & A


----------



## dogcommand (May 22, 2003)

Sounds great. Wish I could be there too!


----------

